# Swamp White Oak - bark peeling, diseased?



## bryanp (Oct 10, 2015)

Good morning all,

I am new to this site, as well as a relatively new homeowner. Anyway, about 3/4 years ago I planted a swamp white oak tree in my back yard. One of the things that appealed to me about it was the interesting/rough bark on these trees. I have noticed nothing like this over the life of the tree until recently.

So I understand that the bark on these trees is not supposed to be smooth.

But over the last few weeks/months bark has been peeling off my tree, and exposing brown patches underneath. Underneath these patches are very bizarre little fungal spores/faceless mites? I don't even know how to describe it, other than the little dots in these pictures appear to be moving!

I uploaded some pictures to my Imgur site. If anyone could give me their opinion, that would be greatly appreciated. I took some bark, pictures, and leaves to a local nursery and they said it was semi-concerning - but nothing beyond that.

I can update with additional pictures.

Thanks! (link below)

http://imgur.com/a/7BnH5


----------



## Marshy (Oct 10, 2015)

Welcome to the site. I'm sure someone knowledgable will be along to comment.


----------



## Raintree (Oct 10, 2015)

Need better close up pics, knock a few off onto paper & zoom in. Could be aphids, maybe barklice?


----------



## Del_ (Oct 10, 2015)

The photo is not of swamp white oak bark.

Looks like cherry or plum.

....and as far as being semi concerning...............it's real concerning and that tree is toast.


----------



## bryanp (Oct 10, 2015)

Del_ said:


> The photo is not of swamp white oak bark.
> 
> Looks like cherry or plum.
> 
> ....and as far as being semi concerning...............it's real concerning and that tree is toast.



I attached better pictures. I don't know what to say other than it has oak shaped leaves and grows acorns. Though the inability to identify the bark may just point to how big of an issue this really is on this tree.



Raintree said:


> Need better close up pics, knock a few off onto paper & zoom in. Could be aphids, maybe barklice?



I attached better pictures to the original Imgur site page. I will relink below. I included some wide shots, two sides of leaf, and also some shots of the insects in question on a piece of paper as suggested (zoomed in).

Thanks to you both and any others as well!

http://imgur.com/a/7BnH5


----------



## Raintree (Oct 10, 2015)

Good pics, what you have are Lace bugs. Your oak looks good, this insect is an easy one to control.
http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/PESTNOTES/pn7428.html


----------



## Del_ (Oct 11, 2015)

Raintree said:


> Good pics, what you have are Lace bugs. Your oak looks good, this insect is an easy one to control.
> http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/PESTNOTES/pn7428.html



Shouldn't that bark be on the tree?


----------



## Raintree (Oct 11, 2015)

Del_ said:


> Shouldn't that bark be on the tree?


Swamp white oak will exfoliate outer bark without any ill effects, it's best not to peal it off.


----------



## ATH (Oct 11, 2015)

That is a great looking tree. Something just found a hidden place to call home. The exfoliating bark looks normal.

The spots on the leaves may or may not be related to the lacebugs under the bark...could also be spider mites: http://pubs.ext.vt.edu/2909/2909-1414/spider-mites/index.html Still a non-factor.

You could probably spray all the leaves (with horticultural oil) from a hose end sprayer next June to make sure they are not there next year.


----------

